# Korean War - All Black Ranger Unit



## yarles87 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...n-army-history/2011/05/30/AGL9j0EH_story.html

I don't know much about the proud history of the Rangers, but I certainly had never heard of this group of veterans. Good to see them getting well earned recognition.


----------



## Boon (May 31, 2011)

yarles87 said:


> I don't know much about the proud history of the Rangers, but I certainly had never heard of this group of veterans. Good to see them getting well earned recognition.



Me either, thanks for sharing


----------



## Scotth (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a great untold story.


----------



## sfmike (May 31, 2011)

*4 April 1951*

2nd and 4th Rangers received new assignments. 2nd Rangers were to become a training base for black soldiers assigned to the 7th Infantry Division. Their mission was to provide two weeks of training to 52 replacements.

 I found this article when I googled the "2nd Rangers"


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 31, 2011)

As many here now, I was a Korean War Airborne Ranger (14th Company.) The (All Black) 2nd Airborne Ranger Company along with the 4th Airborne Ranger Company were the only two Ranger Companies to make a Combat jump in Korea along with the 187 RCT. Most of the Black Paratroopers that joined the 2nd Ranger Company came from the 555th Parachute Inf., 82nd Airborne Division, as did most of the 1st few Ranger Companies got their manpower from existing Airborne units & Divisions.

Here is a good link to find out many things about the Korean War Rangers!

http://www.ricarangers.org/

Also here is a story from a Black 2nd Ranger Company soldier.:

http://www.ricarangers.org/docs/BioStories/2nd Abn Rgr Louis M.Adams.htm


----------

